# WHO"S USING NOS ON THERE GA16DE?



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I was thinking about adding a nitrous kit to my 94 Sentra 5spd, i'm gonna put in a new clutch here shortly so i can put the power to the ground but was wondering everyone's opinion on what kit they prefer and why? 
BTW i only want to go 40-50hp just to keep it simple just want that little extra! THANKS


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's called NITROUS OXIDE, not NOS. NX wet kit is safe and reliable.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I didn't realize everything was so technical here, NOS (Nitrous Oxide System) for those unfamiliar with the short form's!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

new94 said:


> I didn't realize everything was so technical here, NOS (Nitrous Oxide System) for those unfamiliar with the short form's!



NOS is for vin deisel and paul walker...we call it nitrous...

but anyways, i use to have nitrous on my 1.6, but after about 5 bottles, i got rid if it..too expensive!!!

i loved the power it made though!!

no problems whatsoever on a zex 55 dry kit


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Other then being expensive was it a big noticable power difference, i just want that extra to get me over the finish line quicker. (AT THE TRACK OF COURSE) I just call it NOS cause that's what i've alway's called it no particular reason especially the Vin Diesel and Paul Walker thing like that stuf's even close to being believable.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it was alot quicker when i sprayed of course, however, i have no time slip or dyno chart to "verify" this..i was damn satisfied...


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

ok thank's for your input i just don't want to spend the $ if it's not that great, i just don't want to go as elaborate as Turbo etc. so this will do for now. THANKS


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Sorry forgot to mention nice car by the way! I like that it's seen alot of mod's yet still look's simple (NOT ALWAY"S BAD) what i mean is that you haven't stickered it all up etc. i like the simple change's it's more appealing to the eye!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

If you are interested I am selling my NX wet kit for $425.00 it is a 35, 50 or 75 shot (your choice) with bottle warmer, and purge. it is used.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank's for the offer but at the moment i just replaced both front axle's and am just about to replace both rear strut's , if you still have it in a month or two i may send you a message to see if it's still available. Thanks


----------

